# 888 europe hitch



## lilylove (Jun 26, 2008)

Hideeho... There's a hitchhiking event happening on the 8th of the 8th, 2008 in europe, with people coming from all over, meeting up in Paris. Check out more info 

http://en.hitchwiki.org/?title=888_PROJECT

I'll be going from Barcelona to paris... if anyone is in europe over the summer, let me know and perhaps we could join forces... x lily.


----------

